# Healing trajectory from neurological issues?



## Hollen (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello all- as many of you know, our Spiral is coping with some neurological medical issues. He has experienced leg weakness, vertigo/balance, strange head cocking, etc. He is currently under attentive avian vet care and we are praying and hoping for his recovery. (There is a thread with specifics on the Follow Up board ). I am curious to hear from any of you who had a budgie that had a neurological issue and recovered (head trauma, infection, stroke...). What was it like? How long did recovery take? Did the budgie have lasting effects? How did you manage/help the budgie? TIA for sharing your stories/ experience.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please take a look at aluz's threads below describing all she's done to help Khaleesi recover from a stroke:

http://talkbudgies.com/lovebird-lovers/314825-khaleesis-biggest-challenge.html

http://talkbudgies.com/lovebird-lovers/315554-playtime-therapy.html*


----------



## Hollen (Oct 26, 2015)

Thank you! I'm going to read those right now


----------

